

Huawei spying for Chinese govt, former CIA chief says - newsign
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/china/Huawei-spying-for-Chinese-govt-former-CIA-chief-says/articleshow/21167477.cms

======
dariopy
And Cisco spying for US Gov. As well as Microsoft, Google, Facebook, Apple,
AT&T, Verizon, and what now. News at 11!

